# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen-maar hoe?

## xElsjeeh

hee,,

ik hoor elke keer maar weer ja jij lust dit wel zeker, jij lust ook alles.. het is niet waar ik lust heel veel niet maaer omdat ik overgewicht heb lijkt dat zo.

ik ben 14 jaar 1.72 mtr en 78 kg :EEK!:  

dat is veel te veel ik gebruik sinds een week laxeerpillen omdat ik niet kan afvallen ik ben de eerste dag 1.5 kg afgevallen. maar ik weet dat dit niet goed voor me is maar ik kan er nu a niet meer afblijven! 

zijn er andere pillen die wel beter voor je zijn en ook snel werken!?

Groetjes Elsjeeh

----------


## Nikky278

Met pillen los je niks op. Zodra je daarmee stopt ga je weer terug naar waar je begonnen bent. Laxeermiddelen zijn erg schadelijk, dus doe je best daarmee te stoppen. 
Als je af wil vallen zijn daar verschillende manieren voor, maar daar zul je dan wel moeite voor moeten doen. 
Ik ben geen Sonja Bakker aanhanger, maar ergens heeft ze gelijk. Het grootste probleem is vaak onregelmatig eten. Eet over de dag verdeeld, op vaste tijden, telkens een beetje. Als dat niet werkt, probeer eens naar een diëtist te gaan... Want als je geen overgewicht hebt door te veel lekkernijen eten, waar komt het dan vandaan...? Ook belangrijk om te weten. 

Daarbij vind ik voor iemand van jouw lengte 78Kg niet VEEL te veel. Dus pas op dat je niet te veel afvalt. In een dag 1,5Kg afvallen kan niet gezond zijn, dus het is echt belangrijk dat je stopt met die pillen!

Ik denk dat je het beste contact op kunt nemen met je huisarts om een doorverwijsbrief voor een diëtist te vragen. Dat is het verstandigste en dan weet je dat je op een goede, gezonde manier bezig bent.

Succes!!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## mickey

ik woog net zoveel als jou ik ben dan 1,74 maar door middel van goed sporten niet snoepen en veel groenten en fruit eten weeg ik nu 64 kilo. en dat is er natuurlijk afgegaan. Dus nie toverhaast in twee maanden, ik heb er ruim 7/8 maanden over gedaan.

----------


## lacuna

Het heeft geen zin om te zeggen dat je niet echt hoeft af te vallen, want daar luistert men toch niet naar. Je kunt een ander voedselpatroon proberen aannemen, oa veel meer groenten & fruit,minder vlees & meer vis. Kleinere maaltijden per dag (en meerdere). Ook niet snoepen tussendoor. Een lekkere snack mag natuurlijk wel eens, maar maak er geen gewoonte van.Ik zou ook gaan sporten. Het lichaam wordt er niet alleen slanker door op den duur, maar ook gestroomlijnder en mooiere proporties (zolang de sport niet te intensief is uiteraard>te brede schouders in vgl met heupen, hangt ervan welke sport.) Het kan zijn dat je met sporten minder gewicht verliest dan met intensief diëten(want vet verandert in spieren), maar het gewichtsverlies zal op een mooiere manier zijn. Meer in de taille, borsten zullen sneller blijven bij het sporten,mooi gevormdere billen.Het resultaat zal mooier & duurzamer zijn. Bij extreem diëten(zonder sport) verliezen sommige vrouwen als eerste hun borsten, begint hun vel te hangen (omdat het zich niet snel genoeg kan aanpassen), hebben ze minder energie. Misschien val je wel heel snel af, maar vanaf je weer normaal eet, is het lichaam dat niet meer gewend, en neemt het alle voedingsstoffen op,zodat men soms nog zwaarder weegt dan bij het begin!(jojo-effect) Niet doen dus.
Succes ! En verkies de gezonde manier, anders is het niet vol te houden en heb je veel minder lang en minder mooi ogend resultaat.

----------

